# Bottle shelf window display



## Picklejar (Aug 25, 2011)

Just waiting for the hurricane to come through, cloudy out there but colorful in here! I custom built these shelves from cedar, with pine details. We have long tall windows that allow space for the shelves while still affording access thru window. Some of my favorites are displayed here. Thought I'd snap this view while the light was really diffused. Thanks for looking.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 25, 2011)

Really nice job on your window bottle display. Would love to see it in very light.
 I just have some old cheap book shelves that my husband inherited from his brother, however they work and were free.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Aug 25, 2011)

If a hurricane is coming through and these are some of ur favorites you might want to move them away from the window. . . Just a thought. Nice display tho.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 26, 2011)

looking good jar !!!

 thanx for sharing with us ! 

 i'm up north of allentown about 20 miles. you do any digging ??


 jim


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope it don't storm that hard! This is the room filled with my other obsessive collections, so any damage in there would pretty traumatic. The earthquake did nudge some bottles close to the edge, so I think I might take some precaution with this upcoming storm. Hey Jim, I have dug many dumps, walked railroad beds, searched rivers and even sifted ash dump dirt at Dyottville. I have probed many spots and have the tools to dig privies but have yet to get permissions and actually do it,  I want to really bad. I love poking around and finding stuff in the dirt. Perhaps its due to the years spent as a young child with my dad on heavy construction sites, he would bring old bottles home all the time. Thanks for looking!--Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Picklejar
> 
> Just waiting for the hurricane to come through, cloudy out there but colorful in here! I custom built these shelves from cedar, with pine details. We have long tall windows that allow space for the shelves while still affording access thru window. Some of my favorites are displayed here. Thought I'd snap this view while the light was really diffused. Thanks for looking.


 
 Geat looking bottle shelf!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice job picklejar,color makes all the difference. Can you enlarge the picture a little for us please.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 29, 2011)

Never thought to make it bigger...[] Let's see if it worked,...Hope you don't mind Joe,...Just wanted to see if I could.


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't mind at all, lil distorted on the blowup. Some good ones, others just for color. I have to take another pic under brighter conditions, its like a stained glass window sometimes. Thanks for all the comments everyone! ---Joe


----------

